# Morgan



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well folks Morgan the black lab has passed on. This dog was the hardest working hunting dog I've ever heard of. Her master was/is a professional waterfowler allowing Morgan plenty of time to do her best. This great hunter/retriever fetched up over 4000 birds a year for 6+ years. It tore her up and aged her something fierce but she lived the hunting dogs dream.

I can only imagine how her best friend and master JH must feel, I can't express my sympathy in terms that covey the full meaning. Sorry Brother and see you on the other side Morgan!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

My condolences David...

Ryan


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sounds like Morgan lived the good life!!!!!
My condolences Buckseye!!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah it's just amazing guys, this dog hunted waterfowl from Canada to Mexico 9 months a year for Central Flyways. She laid in the decoys listening to many of the pros cluck and call her prizes to the ground. Morgan would not tolerate other dogs doing her work, it was her way. It was so cool the last couple years of her life have been easier. I watched her master run foot races with her (just to play) when fetching, he's pretty tore up too from that way of life. It's definitely a monumental loss to the hunting world. Later Morg 

Thanks guys... I'll pass your condolences onto her master


----------

